# Safe spraying



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Where I'm currently working they have safety coming from every direction to the point that we have a spray booth that we aren't allowed to spray in.
I'm looking for as much information as possible to show that spraying acrylics does not create a fire/explosion hazard.
We use speed enamels too, but we don't spray them.
Any links, forums, hard I formation would be greatly appreciated.
Info as well staying why it's not a hazard to use electrical equipment I side the booth too would help.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

The SDS/MSDS of the products you are spraying will have their fire/explosion hazard rating. Any safety guy should be able to read them and understand if there is a problem spraying them or not.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Read the can. If it's flammable, the can will indicate that. Usually in red letters that say "Warning! Flammable". If it's combustible, again, the can will indicate that.

Fwiw, I've never seen any waterborne anything that is flammable. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Read the can. If it's flammable, the can will indicate that. Usually in red letters that say "Warning! Flammable". If it's combustible, again, the can will indicate that.
> 
> Fwiw, I've never seen any waterborne anything that is flammable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hahaha you would think it's that easy wouldn't you.

I believe I said this in the original post but this is a brand new spray booth that can fit a transport truck, and we aren't allowed any electrical equipment.
The only thing we spray is waterborne DTM paints and primers. We roll the odd alkyd speed enamel (xylene based).

Unfortunately just showing them the can isn't good enough.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I was hoping for PACMAN to come in with his usual technical speech.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Hahaha you would think it's that easy wouldn't you.
> 
> I believe I said this in the original post but this is a brand new spray booth that can fit a transport truck, and we aren't allowed any electrical equipment.
> The only thing we spray is waterborne DTM paints and primers. We roll the odd alkyd speed enamel (xylene based).
> ...


Can they specifically state their fear? Perhaps a phone call to the manufacturers customer service would eliminate the fear? I have NEVER heard of a waterborne dtm being problematic with any heat,static electricity or other potential sources of ignition. Ya just gotta inform them that it is WATER-BORNE. Key word is WATER. Try a test. Light a match and put it in a glass of water. Do it several times with several different glasses or different kinds of water. Bottled, faucet, filtered, unfiltered, etc. ROFLOLOLOL

Now, take the glasses outside. Put small amounts of xylene, thinner, lacquer thinner and any other flammable solvents you can think of and drop a match in. Be sure to have some WATER handy for the results. And don't forget your PPE. 

It reminds me of a time that I went to home depot (what was I thinking!?!?!)
Asked the gal to shake up 5g of coverstain. She said "we can't do that, it's flammable." It got escalated. It was rediculious. I shook up a bomb can to show them it's NOT GOING TO EXPLODE. Jeeze.....good luck.lollol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

